# Ok what about converting a 15hp Merc 4stroke to a 20hp



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's possible but by the time you're done with paying for parts and labor, you'd probably do just as well selling your 15 and using the proceeds to buy a 20.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You can't simply swap out the carb or jets in the carb like you could with the old 2-strokes that shared a block. A modern 4-stroke is a more complex creature and most of the new ones will likely have electronics that would have to be swapped also.

Nate


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

That makes sense. Thankd


----------

